# Class Action Law suit against Farm Bureau and Nodak Mutual



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Looking for members of these two groups that are not happy with their leadership.Looking at two differant suits.Send me P. message.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

DK-this from the 6-1-03 FB newletter. " NDFB saw a need to better protect the interests of farmers and ranchers in the state, so we initiated formation of the Northern Plains Public Interest Law Firm, said Eric Asmundstad. The plantiff in the case is Rod Froelich from Selfridge, ND. NPPILF has retained Douglas Goulding of Devils Lake, ND to act as special counsel for this case. The lawsuit asks the court to answer a simple question: 'Is it not a violation of basic common law private property rights when the state contends that it is legal to hunt on private land without the permission of the landowner if that land is not posted?'--------NIPPILE is an Internal Revenue Service Code Section 501(c)(3) entity, funded by tax deductible donations of supporters. It is a corporation governed by a board of directors that sets the firm's policies and provides the criteria for selecting cases accecpted by the firm."


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Dick,
As a 501 (c) (3) is lobbying or taking part in legislation not a violation. I would think by doing this they would lose tax exempt status. I will have to read through the IRC more closely or look at some IRS interpretations of the law.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Nodak Mutual fined 16 thousand dollars from insureance comm. looks like they have some real leadership problems.I wonder why they are setting up these foundations?


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Anybody else see the marquee posted by Custom Guns (just south of Chub's on University)? Wish I could have taken a picture and posted it for all to see. They might be a good alternative for gun work/purchases for anyone who has chosen to avoid Scheel's after Scheel's revealed their lack of support for resident hunters. The marquee makes it clear that Custom Guns is against Farm Bureau's/NoDak Mutual's actions that may negatively impact resident hunters. I have no association with Custom Guns but I plan to check them out soon.


----------

